# L' "Harlem Shake" del Manchester City



## pennyhill (1 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2013)

Stanno secondi a 4488978798 punti dalla prime, sono usciti ai gironi di cl da ultimi...non si vergognano?

Manderei a lavorare in miniera


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Marzo 2013)

ahahah veramente che falliti
ora che non c'è più Mario neanche li guardo più


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Fulham


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Marzo 2013)

ma che roba è?


----------



## Butcher (3 Marzo 2013)

Ahahahahaha ma che **** è?


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

fantastico...ancora di più se lo facessero i nostri...già mi immagino balo boa elsha...ahuahaua...sai che risate....


----------



## Stex (3 Marzo 2013)

Bomber berbatov


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2013)

in questi casi si dice: sense, it makes no one.



a parte che c'è un non so che di tremendamente gay in tutto questo


----------



## esjie (3 Marzo 2013)

E' una nuova moda, digitate Harlem Shake e vedete tutti i video fatti in maniera simile. Lo devono fare anche i nostri


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2013)

Ci fosse ancora Pato e Robinho non pensasse solo a magnare merendine, saremmo stati i primi ad averlo


----------



## Morghot (3 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E' una nuova moda, digitate Harlem Shake e vedete tutti i video fatti in maniera simile. Lo devono fare anche i nostri


Sì ma caspio l'ho scoperta ieri e mi sembra già vecchia dai tanti video che ci sono asd.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Marzo 2013)

ma che è "Harlem Shake"?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2013)

L'Harlem Shake sta spopolando da circa un mesetto su Youtube,sono sicuro che Gionf l'avrebbe postato sul Circolino 

P.S. Che fine ha fatto Gionfanna?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Marzo 2013)

ma kolarov?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Marzo 2013)




----------



## sheva90 (4 Marzo 2013)

Contro il Barca Balotelli e Robinho l hanno fatto con tutta la crew


----------



## Aphex (4 Marzo 2013)

Berbatov mi fa morire


----------



## Facciosnaooo (8 Marzo 2013)

L'han fatto anche i gobbi...


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2013)

Facciosnaooo ha scritto:


> L'han fatto anche i gobbi...








non un granchè.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Marzo 2013)

Ajaccio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Marzo 2013)

ma povero cagnolino!




Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non un granchè.



matri con i capelli di vegeta SSJ4 


mi soprende che i nostri non lo abbiano ancora fatto conoscendo gli elementi


----------



## Serginho (15 Marzo 2013)

ma qual è l'obiettivo di questa pagliacciata?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Marzo 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> ma qual è l'obiettivo di questa pagliacciata?



stanno impazziti


----------

